

Ask HN: Sea levels rising – thoughts? - monk_e_boy

I live on the coast, about 6m above sea level.
======
eip
Learn to swim.

Cause I'm praying for rain

And I'm praying for tidal waves

I wanna see the ground give way.

I wanna watch it all go down.

Mom, please flush it all away.

I wanna see it go right in and down.

I wanna watch it go right in.

Watch you flush it all away.

Time to bring it down again.

Don't just call me pessimist.

Try and read between the lines.

I can't imagine why you wouldn't

Welcome any change, my friend.

------
blueflow
6m - Probably not within your lifetime.

Beside, what the western world induced in the middle east destroyed far more
living space (not to mention the fatalities). I'd think that would be a better
point to work on.

------
zxcvcxz
Won't have to drive as far to get to the beach.

